# Solving the Pyraminx BLD



## pjk (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone here try it? I think it would be pretty easy to do, I might have to try it soon.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 20, 2007)

I already posted this before: Just use full look-ahead! Using fewest moves insight that would require about 7/8 moves look-ahead + last layer alg calculation. (basically speed-blindfold it)

An even easier method might be to use this approach:
Memorize tips rotation
Permutate the core mentally (use the permutated state as your start from now on)
Memorize edge permutation
Memorize edge orientation

Execute tips rotation
Execute core permutation
Execute edge orientation
Execute edge permutation

(maybe switch the last 2 steps)

Stefan already did this: http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/


----------



## Guitaroooman (Jul 20, 2007)

Ask Steffan Pochmann, I think he's done it before.


----------



## pjk (Jul 20, 2007)

Arnaud, I didn't know you brought this up, I will have to do some searching. Surely there is a much easier way to memo it than do a speed BLD. I bet it can be memo'ed and solved in sub-50 sec pretty easily. 

Pochmann has done it, but doesn't give any insight into how. I will come up with some idea of memoing and solving it, but I'd be interested to hear if anyone else had any ideas other than speed-blindfold.

Also, congrats Arnaud on the 2 cubes BLD.


----------



## watermelon (Jul 22, 2007)

Patrick, there are algorithms to rotate the cores, cycle the edges, and orient the edges without affecting anything else. I'd be glad to post them if you'd like me to.


----------



## pjk (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Mitchell, sure, please post them. Of course I know they exist, just wondering if anyone has techniques to this, such as permuting and orienting 2 pieces at a time, or 3 cycle, or 4 cycle, etc. I will come up with something.


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2007)

Do you know any for the skewb perhaps? I would like to attempt a skewb BLD(I don't have a pyraminx), but I can't find any 3-cycles.

On another note, I have tried to BLD my 2x2x3 and 2x3x3, havn't got a success yet, but I've only tried once!


----------



## watermelon (Jul 22, 2007)

joey: I believe this site has all of the algorithms you would need for BLD skewb solving. http://www.acubist.com/

Coincidentally, I recently tried out 2x2x3 and 3x3x2 BLD solving on a trip. I found it to be quite easy, and only used one algorithm for each (it was the same one for both puzzles). PM me if you want some hints .

Patrick: I'll post the algs tonight (although you could probably find them somewhere on the internet).


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh yeh, I've been on that site before. The one thing about skewb algs is, I just can't get to grips with the notation, i find it really difficult!

Im guessing your using D' R U R U' R U' D R U' R U R, thats what I've been using, it was just quite late, so I found it hard to concentrate! And recognition for a domino is hard, it would be much easier on a 2x3x3 with standard colours!

I also just compiled a version of ksolve for my mac, so I might try a few Skewb things.


----------

